# Brother Ken Pierce



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 17, 2008)

One of our former posters here and a dear friend and brother in Christ in pastoring Trinity PCA in Jackson Ms. I miss having him around here and especially his fellowship when he pastored here in my area. He has a great podcast. He has a pretty robe on too! 

On Eagles Wings Programs


----------



## Dena (Jan 17, 2008)

cool! 

we are members of a diff. PCA church here in Jackson, but its always neat to hear of something that involves the city wherein you live!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 17, 2008)

I've heard Jackson is like Presbyterian heaven.


----------



## KenPierce (Jan 17, 2008)

*Jackson Presbyterian Heaven*

Jackson isn't heaven for anyone 

Thanks for the tag, James! 

I found my login!!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 17, 2008)

Flushed him out like quail!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope heaven will not be humid and sultrey like Jackson.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2008)

Heaven is more like the Shenandoah isn't it? I hope so.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2008)

I have to agree with you on that Randy,


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 17, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Heaven is more like the Shenandoah isn't it? I hope so.



I don't know brother. It's freezing with about 6 inches of snow in the Blue Ridge today.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2008)

Beauty is all around you then. And a Mansion sitting up on a hill looking out over that with a warm cup of Coffee, my pipe, and a great book,... That sounds like Heaven to me.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 17, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Beauty is all around you then. And a Mansion sitting up on a hill looking out over that with a warm cup of Coffee, my pipe, and a great book,... That sounds like Heaven to me.



Since you put it that way, Amen!!!


----------



## KenPierce (Jan 17, 2008)

*Heaven*

HEaven is like Draper Virginia, James, even with freezing cold and snow!

Hell is like Jackson MS when the a/c breaks!!!

The best thing about living in Jackson is it makes you long for heaven.

The worst thing about living in Jackson is that you left the Blue Ridge to do it, you dolt! (speaking of myself here)...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 17, 2008)

KenPierce said:


> HEaven is like Draper Virginia, James, even with freezing cold and snow!
> 
> Hell is like Jackson MS when the a/c breaks!!!
> 
> ...



How's it going, Ken? Been a long, LONG time 

Here, we're looking at sub-zero tonight and a fresh coat of beautiful white stuff on the hills & bluffs and the frozen river... Strong Sumatran coffee with biscuits & gravy for breakfast at sunrise, anyone, looking out on such a beautiful sight?


----------



## Dena (Jan 18, 2008)

KenPierce said:


> HEaven is like Draper Virginia, James, even with freezing cold and snow!
> 
> Hell is like Jackson MS when the a/c breaks!!!
> 
> ...



i wanted to give this post a "thanks" but for some reason, that option isn't there!

anyway...i can appreciate this....living in Jackson now, but being a midwesterner born and raised until 2 years ago, LONGING for snow, etc. etc etc.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 18, 2008)

I miss southwest Virginia.


----------



## KenPierce (Jan 20, 2008)

WEll, at least we did see snow in Jackson --about a once every four years occurrence! 

Things are well, Todd. Howryaldoin'?


----------

